# Accidental Breeding?



## walkerkali (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi,

Newbie to the hobby of owning fish, we bought a male and female betta a week ago. We knew males couldn't be together, but we didn't want a solo tank.

Today, I noticed bubbles at the top, which I have heard of "bubble nests". I was walking by the tank just an hour ago and noticed some odd behavior. Swimming around each other under the "nest", then almost seeming dead but then swimming back.

So..... what to do?

Its a 10 gallon tank, with two hides, three fake plants and a filter. I've turned the filter off for now, but I don't know what my next move should be.

Heater? 

I've read the males do most of the work, so should I get a smaller tank for the female for the time being?


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Well... congrats on your accidental breeding, but even putting a male and female together will lead to fighting lol. And constant babies. Keeping fry alive requires A LOT of work. This sticky will help you:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116065


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

So you bought the female to live in the same tank as the male...? Id get another tank for her asap, the male will kill her otherwise. Also dont put them in together again, bettas are solitary and inly see each other for mating, if the female doesnt want to mate he will chase her off and if she cant leave, he will kill her

Personally Id also cull the eggs, youre going to need live food (bbs), a growout tank, and enough jars for all the baby males you get (hundreds) aswell as a means of heating every single jar. Plus changing water for all those jars too. And if your bettas arent a high quality you will have a hard time finding homes for all of those fish, you will most likely need to give them away as free feeder fish in order to get them off your hands

But if you do decide to keep the spawn, get your brine shrimp eggs now since youre going to need them in a few days time, and start collecting bottles/jars


----------



## Shidohari (Sep 21, 2008)

Whoops...and good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with Trilobite. It's much more humane to destroy the eggs before they have the opportunity to hatch. 

I also agree with separating your male and female as soon as possible. Especially if they have successfully spawned, as the male will become extremely aggressive towards the female and may even kill her. 

You mention a heater, does the aquarium your fish are in now not have one? Betta splendens are tropical fish, so with a few exceptions, a heater is a necessary piece of equipment. 

Raising betta fry is a lot of work even if you go in fully prepared. It's going to be an almost impossible task if you are new to the hobby and don't even have food for the fry once they hatch.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in well over $500 for my Betta investment into breeding for show Bettas  so I'll add it is very expensive as well. I currently have 160 fry and about 20 adults... I was lucky to only get 160 fry out of my spawning. Also be prepared to have to cull any babies that arnt 100% healthy. I just culled 30 to my cichlids because they just were not growing as fast as the others.


----------

